# Want a backpack with ready access to your gear?



## Mikehit (May 21, 2016)

Ingenious is nothing else

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICh2QQbi5eo


----------



## Click (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larsskv (May 21, 2016)

The better choice 

https://youtu.be/V_HInTpEc1w


----------



## d (May 22, 2016)

A bit gimicky, IMO.


----------



## RGF (May 22, 2016)

d said:


> A bit gimicky, IMO.



Yes very ingenious. Not sure it would work for anything but light loads. Try pulling up 20 - 30 pounds with a single hand over your shoulder.

Great gimick.


----------

